# [solved] automount von USB-Platte funktioniert nicht mehr

## rocketchef

Hallo,

ein Automount meiner USB-Platte gelingt unter Gnome-2.32.1 nicht mehr. Da ich die Platte nur unregelmäßig anschließe, kann ich den Fehler nicht auf ein bestimmtes Paket-Update zurückführen. Die Platte beinhaltet eine unverschlüsselte und eine mit LUKS verschlüsselte Partition. Beide werden nicht automatisch gemountet.

equery list consolekit polkit polkit-gnome udisks gvfs:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  * Searching for consolekit ...
> 
> [IP-] [  ] sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.5-r1:0
> ...

 

ck-list-sessions:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Session1:
> 
> 	unix-user = '1000'
> ...

 

udisks --show-info /dev/sdb

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Showing information for /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/sdb
> 
>   native-path:                 /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-1/1-1:1.0/host4/target4:0:0/4:0:0:0/block/sdb
> ...

 

udisks --show-info /dev/sdb2:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Showing information for /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/sdb2
> 
>   native-path:                 /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.1/usb1/1-1/1-1:1.0/host4/target4:0:0/4:0:0:0/block/sdb/sdb2
> ...

 

tja, wo kann ich denn noch nachschauen?

dankeLast edited by rocketchef on Sat Apr 07, 2012 9:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## LinuxTom

Vielleicht hilft der Hinweis?

----------

## rocketchef

Hallo,

der Autor des genannten Threads hat das Problem, dass devices automatisch gemountet werden. Er will das aber gar nicht. Mein Problem ist gerade anders herum, bei mir wird das Gerät nicht automatisch gemountet. Das Häkchen im Gconf-Editor bei /apps/nautilus/preferences/media_automount ist bei mir gesetzt.

trotzdem danke für die Antwort.

----------

## LinuxTom

Das ist mir schon klar. Der Link ist auch nur ein Hinweis auf einen Lösungsweg. Vielleicht hilft es ja oder gibt Denkanstöße.

----------

## rocketchef

Wenn ich einen USB-Stick anschließe, wird er automatisch gemountet, wenn ich die USB-Platte anschalte dann wird sie nicht automatisch gemountet.

meine fstab:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # <fs>          	<mountpoint>    <type>  	<opts>      		<dump/pass>
> 
> # NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.
> ...

 

ich habe keine eigenen udev-Regeln definiert.

----------

## firefly

vermutlich weil die usb-Platte als ein andere device kategorie erkannt wird als der USB-Stick.

----------

## rocketchef

Nach einem Umzug auf eine neue Festplatte hatte ich ein ähnliches Problem wie in diesem Thread beschrieben:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-854976.html

nach Studium dieses Threads

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6472936.html#6472936

habe ich die locale meines Systems auf UTF8 umgestellt, und siehe da, USB-Massenspeicher werden beim einstecken automatisch gemountet. eSATA funktioniert noch nicht, ist aber halb so wild.

----------

